# Sending a PM...



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been trying to send Bearcarver a PM...  I fill in all the info for him to see and there's no "SEND" button to click on...  What am I doing wrong ??

HOLD ON !!!!!   I just realized "Start the conversation" is the send button....  whooda thunk it ????


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 11, 2017)

Glad you figured this one out, Dave!:D


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah...  Me also...   Amazing how one can become accustomed to certain prompts.....


----------

